# Australian Breeders?



## futureluna (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all, it seems I have spent more time on here than on school recently :grin2: but I mean can anyone blame me for finding dogs more interesting? I apologise for so many questions :nerd:

So I've been looking online to try and find breeders I can contact about the breed, even to organise a meet up/ask them questions just to get a professional insight - and also one that might be what I want for the future. But all I can find in Australia are breeders with those awful roach backs that have me cringing :crying: or working line breeders that have very limited online info.

The kind of GSD I would be after ideally would be a bi-coloured pattern coat, if there are any that are kinda *slightly* fluffy that would be great :laugh2: Lines matter less to me than the individuality of the breeders dogs at the moment, but if there is a breeder with anything to do with their dogs having good off-switches, yes! Would be interested in many types of work, I'm open to agility, obedience etc. but not really extensive as in professionally more as a hobby/work for the dog. 

Anyone knows breeders like this or similar In Australia, preferably within a 15 hour drive to brisbane?? I do know most of you are from the US though it seems


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you looked at the Queensland German Shepherd club website? They list their breeders there.

https://www.gsdcqld.org.au/pups-breeders/breeders/

To be park of the German Shepherd Club the breeders will have to stick to stick guidelines regarding the standards of the dogs.

But if there is a breeder any where else in the country who's dogs you like don't let that stop you... having them fly for a few hours won't do them any harm.


----------



## futureluna (Jul 29, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Have you looked at the Queensland German Shepherd club website? They list their breeders there.
> 
> https://www.gsdcqld.org.au/pups-breeders/breeders/
> 
> ...


So it's okay to let them fly? That's so good to know, I was expecting a realllyyy long drive.

Do you think it could be a problem to not be able to visit the breeder however?

Also, looked on the site and found only show-like GSDs, which no hate, but their hips and structure just never look quite right to me. Hopefully I can find something, thank you :smile2:


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

futureluna said:


> So it's okay to let them fly? That's so good to know, I was expecting a realllyyy long drive.
> 
> Do you think it could be a problem to not be able to visit the breeder however?
> 
> Also, looked on the site and found only show-like GSDs, which no hate, but their hips and structure just never look quite right to me. Hopefully I can find something, thank you :smile2:


I had my dog shipped from Quebec, a province that is a 30+ hour drive from where I live here in Canada. In fact, a lot of members on this forum have dogs from the same breeder, and many of them are even further than that drive wise. I've never met my breeder other than talks on the phone/over e-mail, nor have I stepped on site. But I went with word-of-mouth references and by trusting members on here to analyse the pedigree I was considering (this place is an AMAZING resource, as I'm sure you're discovering). My girl did ship on a long flight, but boy did she handle it like a champ. Came out like she owned the world, though she was tired. But my breeder refused to send my dog on a flight until she was crate trained, so she came home at 9 weeks crate trained too. 

An ethical breeder will answer all of your questions, and will be upfront and honest. But it's also a two-way street. I told my breeder what I wanted, and what my goals were, and what my lifestyle was. I told her my expectations of myself (being a first time WL owner), and my expectations of my dog. I requested a pup from a specific litter because I liked the sire and dam, and she told me I would only get a dog from that litter if a pup was produced that fit me. If you can be honest with them, they'll let you know if they can actually provide you a puppy that will make you happy.


----------



## futureluna (Jul 29, 2017)

Femfa said:


> I had my dog shipped from Quebec, a province that is a 30+ hour drive from where I live here in Canada. In fact, a lot of members on this forum have dogs from the same breeder, and many of them are even further than that drive wise. I've never met my breeder other than talks on the phone/over e-mail, nor have I stepped on site. But I went with word-of-mouth references and by trusting members on here to analyse the pedigree I was considering (this place is an AMAZING resource, as I'm sure you're discovering). My girl did ship on a long flight, but boy did she handle it like a champ. Came out like she owned the world, though she was tired. But my breeder refused to send my dog on a flight until she was crate trained, so she came home at 9 weeks crate trained too.
> 
> An ethical breeder will answer all of your questions, and will be upfront and honest. But it's also a two-way street. I told my breeder what I wanted, and what my goals were, and what my lifestyle was. I told her my expectations of myself (being a first time WL owner), and my expectations of my dog. I requested a pup from a specific litter because I liked the sire and dam, and she told me I would only get a dog from that litter if a pup was produced that fit me. If you can be honest with them, they'll let you know if they can actually provide you a puppy that will make you happy.


Good to know, because good breeders here seem to be limited, especially ones that tick all of my boxes. Your breeder sounds pretty spot on


----------



## futureluna (Jul 29, 2017)

*Update*

Morekos

If anyone could check this page out and tell me their thoughts? 
They seemed quite intensive in the details about how they raise their pups, I love the look and personality description of their dog Ch. Morekos Bejewelled AZ BSC2 HIC (LSC), however I have no clue what the titles mean.

Only concern is that they desex pups at 8 weeks?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

It can be hard sometimes screening breeders out, but asking for references never hurts. I've always believed that a good product (inanimate or otherwise) will have its consumers sell it to others because they back it that much. 

And don't be afraid of the show line breeders. There's a big difference between angulation and a roach, and our past WGSL had angulation in the back. But it never affected her. She was as happy and energetic as a puppy until the day she passed. I would have another like her in a heart beat if I wasn't so keen on the working lines myself. The quality show line breeders are just as likely to produce good hips and elbows as the working lines are.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Some friendly advice, go out to some public trials and or shows( obedience/conformation) and see some dogs and breeders first hand before you create boxes to tick off, that are based on lack of knowledge and personal likes. There have been so many conceptions you have had( some of which help form your boxes) that folks on forum have educated you about that were uninformed at best. 
Go out and witness in person, at these shows or trials and do this for at least a year, as you have indicated you are not ready for dog right now, and get a first hand experiences to then base the box you want to have ticked.:smile2:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Also one of your first posts on the forum was about Swiss Shepherds and wanting something "soft" and now you're looking at working line GSDs? You do know that a working line GSD is anything but "soft"?


----------



## futureluna (Jul 29, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Also one of your first posts on the forum was about Swiss Shepherds and wanting something "soft" and now you're looking at working line GSDs? You do know that a working line GSD is anything but "soft"?


Looking at all options, as well as I'm just genuinely interested in the breed.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I was living in Los Angeles when I began my search. My former Breeder had passed away and the dogs had been dispersed to parts unknown so I was now looking for a Breeder that I could trust and one that had exactly what I wanted.

I am a former LEO K9 Handler and I knew what I wanted and didn't want. Hint: I was talking with a Deputy Sheriff K9 Handler in Southern California and he referred me to the Breeder in Quebec (same as Femfa). With a lot of phone calls, email, videos, photos I went with that Breeder and she promised she would get me as close as she could if the pup existed in the next litter or 2. Well, I got a pup from an amazing line (IMHO) and he has turned out to be absolutely spot on from my request to her. The only thing I wish he did was be able to pour me another Crown (Canadian whisky) on the rocks (lol) Sorry!

My Breeder had to get all the puppy shots required so he could come across the border so I didn't get my pup until he was 12 weeks old. I could not have been happier with her doing all she did for me. She get him together and I picked him up at the Austin, Texas airport without a hitch. He is truly the best and is laying at my feet as I type this.

So what we're saying is please do your due diligence in your search but don't let distance wave you off.


----------



## futureluna (Jul 29, 2017)

RZZNSTR said:


> I was living in Los Angeles when I began my search. My former Breeder had passed away and the dogs had been dispersed to parts unknown so I was now looking for a Breeder that I could trust and one that had exactly what I wanted.
> 
> I am a former LEO K9 Handler and I knew what I wanted and didn't want. Hint: I was talking with a Deputy Sheriff K9 Handler in Southern California and he referred me to the Breeder in Quebec (same as Femfa). With a lot of phone calls, email, videos, photos I went with that Breeder and she promised she would get me as close as she could if the pup existed in the next litter or 2. Well, I got a pup from an amazing line (IMHO) and he has turned out to be absolutely spot on from my request to her. The only thing I wish he did was be able to pour me another Crown (Canadian whisky) on the rocks (lol) Sorry!
> 
> ...


Noted! My main issue with distance was never me being lazy, I was more concerned for the pup on a flight or even a long drive.


----------

